# Hairspray?



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

My latest secret weapon in cindra reconstructor conditioner. It adds loads of body without softening the hair. It is thick so I dilute it to get it on. It takes a bit to rinse out too. It is worth the work. I only use it for show days.

Also what about using mousse when you blow out in the morning of the show. Adds some hold etc but not crunchy etc. 

Good luck! I would loooove to show without hairspray!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I went to an AKC dog show this weekend and watched the poodles. I live in the US. Those people used, I swear, a half a can of hairspray on the dogs. I was starting to worry about the dogs inhaling so much. Many of the groomers had their system down so well that they covered the dogs eyes unconsciously while they sprayed. In the UKC shows in the US you aren't allowed to use anything, no hairspray, so you won't see the same elaborate styles. In the United Kingdom, I believe your rules are on par with the US UKC shows. In addition, in the UK there is more acceptance to colors other than black or white. [I am no expert, but have been learning a lot quickly!] In my opinion, it is better to judge the dogs without any extra stuff. Then the judge can tell who really has the best hair instead of who the best groomer is.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The shows I have been to in the US I have observed that poodle handlers use a ton of hairspray and as mentioned always shield their dogs eyes so automatically you know they do it so often it is now a reflexive movement.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I worked for a handler for a little while, and we used a can of spray per weekend on a string of 3-6 poodles (standards and toys) 
It is technically not allowed as it IS a foreign substance, but then again, you aren't supposed to wig a dog,use chalk, or use more than 3 rubberbands in a poodle topknot, but it is still done. 

some judges wont tolerate spray, some look the other way, and not just in poodles. 


I am not sure about the shows in other countries, but I did see Crufts once, and it looked like the poodle's hair was just being teased, and the handler kept fluffing it with a brush in the ring


----------

